# Current/Past Officer Cadets



## alan_li_13 (13 Jun 2005)

I was hoping everyone on this forum who are currently attending or previously attended RMC, ROTP, or any relevent institutions/plans to give a short introduction about themselves. This might enable those who are truly interested to know who to ask for suggestions or for answers regarding their application. I'll start off:

My name is Alan Li. I have been accepted to ROTP Jr. Program and will be attending Prep Year in the coming August. Please to meet you, and I am at your service.


----------



## robjoseph (26 Jun 2005)

Hi Rifle team Captain, could you tell me some details about the application process.  I have put in my CF application for Dental Officer Training Program last week, and I'm wondering what a typical response time is to hear from them the first time to schedule other testing.  

Thanks a bunch,

Rob


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Jun 2005)

Attended Wilfrid Laurier University on ROTP, grad 1985 - Hons BBA.  Yes I know it was 20 years ago but I have had a number of subordinates with more recent experience.


----------



## DVessey (26 Jun 2005)

Currently Computer Engineering at RMC, class of 2008


----------



## kincanucks (26 Jun 2005)

robjoseph said:
			
		

> Hi Rifle team Captain, could you tell me some details about the application process.   I have put in my CF application for Dental Officer Training Program last week, and I'm wondering what a typical response time is to hear from them the first time to schedule other testing.
> 
> Thanks a bunch,
> 
> Rob



What did the recrutier tell you when you put your application in?


----------



## Paish (27 Jun 2005)

Ocdt Stephen Paish, Rotp Senior program, Business Admin is my degree. I am leaving for IAP in 5 days, cant wait!


----------



## s23256 (7 Jul 2005)

RMC mechanical engineering grad 2005

Currently on IODP 1.2 (previously Phase IV Infantry[mechanized platoon commander])


----------



## Meridian (9 Sep 2005)

Congrats on your exit trip through the arch, Spinnaker.

How is Phase?


----------



## DG-41 (9 Sep 2005)

CMR class of 1992.

DG


----------



## nurse sarah (9 Sep 2005)

ROTP, UNB nursing class of 2006. 8 months!!!!


----------



## Glorified Ape (9 Sep 2005)

2nd year in ROTP, fourth at university. BA (Hon) Political Science. Finished up BOTC this past summer and got some SLT. Graduating next summer, then it's off to lovely Gagetown for CAP,PhIII, and PhIV Infantry.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (11 Sep 2005)

Just to thrown in some variety:

   - RESO program with the 1st Hussars while attending Western from 1989 to 1994 (yes, it took five years to do a four year program).  Ended up in Poli Sci. 

Go Stangs!


----------



## Sf2 (23 Sep 2005)

BA in Bus. Admin class of 99, Stone Frigate - anyone with last two 77?


----------



## Big Foot (23 Sep 2005)

Military and Strategic Studies, class of 2008. short final, I'm 78, so close yet so far, eh? lol


----------



## MJB (3 Oct 2005)

robjoseph said:
			
		

> Hi Rifle team Captain, could you tell me some details about the application process.   I have put in my CF application for Dental Officer Training Program last week, and I'm wondering what a typical response time is to hear from them the first time to schedule other testing.
> 
> Thanks a bunch,
> 
> Rob


I just want to ensure you don't plan on attending RMC as a dental officer... lol... Are you in a dental program all ready or doing a degree program as a requirement?  Also... The military did hardcore dental recruiting two/three years ago so I Am not sure as to the going rate now...


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Dental student at RMC? Wow, that's all I have to say for that one.

Joined up as pilot 32U, History program at RMC, no prep year or anything of the like, just Basic then boom RMC...

Again if you get an offer for RMC ROTP program, ACCEPT IT!!! You won't regret it.


----------



## GINge! (17 Mar 2006)

RMC 1992 & 2003


----------



## AirForceWife (21 Mar 2006)

Graduated from RMC in 2004


----------



## 23007 (21 Mar 2006)

RMC 05


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (5 Apr 2006)

Class of 2009 attending UVic for a BA in Psychology with a minor in Philosophy (applied ethics).  Upon graduation, I'll be the only person who has this degree whose job doesn't entail the phrase..."do you want fries with  that?"

Heading into the world of MPO upon graduation, and actually looking forward to BOTP/SLT this summer.  It will get me away from the tree huggers...


----------



## NavalGent (5 Apr 2006)

Brantford campus of Wilfrid Laurier University. Will be graduating next year with an honours BA in Contemporary Studies.


----------



## Bartgs (5 Apr 2006)

Currently praying to get into ROTP. Third year PoliSci major, completed minor in Business. Grad'ing in 2008


----------



## Bobert (5 Apr 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> Criminal Justice and Public Policy at beautiful civvie university. My trade is Logistics, oorah.
> 
> If anyone can figure out how I pulled this off let me know (I always thought they wanted Business Admin or something along those lines for Log, oh well).



I'm interested to know how. I thought that too, from reading up on Log Officer on recruiting website. Was it that Public Policy that got you that?


----------



## 23007 (5 Apr 2006)

Your degree does not need to be related to your military trade unless it is obvious such as an engineering MOC. I'm a pilot with a business degree. It has nothing to do with each other.


----------



## big_johnson1 (5 Apr 2006)

And even for engineering officers, you don't have to have an engineering degree.

UVic Physics, 2nd year, Airfield Engineering.


----------



## captjtq (17 May 2006)

22181, '02.


----------



## nrichards (26 May 2006)

I'm doing the Civie U route at the University of Alberta, taking Sociology.  I'm a LogO right now, but I hope to switch to MPO.


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 May 2006)

23066 Class of '06 
Mech Eng, Pilot
 ;D


----------



## scholesy (9 Jun 2006)

Software Eng '08
Aerospace Engineer
24103

hey vessey - fancy seeing you on here....


----------



## medaid (16 Oct 2006)

Another RESO

2 Years Kwantlen University College 
2.5 Years Simon Fraser University Hon BA (Still going on right now  )


Health Care Administrator R48


----------



## Big Foot (16 Oct 2006)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Military and Strategic Studies, class of 2008.


I guess I should change this, I'm an English major with a minor in History now, still class of '08.


----------



## ChaosTheory (17 Oct 2006)

I am in my first year at Civi U, at Simon Fraser University.

I am earning my Bachelor of Science, majoring in Computer Sciences and Minor in Math.


----------



## yoon (17 Oct 2006)

I. Yoon 24822
Moc: Armour 23U
Went through FYOP without any military experience... no IAP no nothing.. It was fun.. :skull:


----------



## andpro (22 Oct 2006)

U Ottawa class of 2010, history major, MARS.


----------



## a78jumper (22 Oct 2006)

13139 RMC 81 Commerce Log 78D


----------



## JesseWZ (22 Nov 2006)

Officer Cadet Zillman 636, Infantry 23U    1st Year U of Manitoba, completed IAP summer 2006.


----------



## Quag (3 Dec 2006)

Laurentian University
Class of 2008
Law and Justice
ARMD in process to PLT


----------

